# world record



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

Did anyone hear about the new world record shot in iowa, i seen the pics it is a monster but idk if it is the state or world record


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

World Record Typical ?Non typical? regardless it would have to be a Potential World Record if it was shot this season 07. The green score would show the potential but it must dry for a year to get the official score. And the antlers must be officially scored by no less than three seperate B&C scorers at an official measuring venue. The process is much more time consuming than people imagine due to the amount of stringent rules that B&C have designed over the years. I think they may soon start to actually X Ray all the antlers (especially potential world records because of all the hoaxes or fake deer antlers out there). I agree with all the stringent rules though that way these deer are legitiment and everyone knows that it is a world record beyond a reasonable doubt. After a year than the shrinkage factor has reached a certain point where they can be officially scored. And deductions and shrinkage often cause antlers to lose out on the world record run.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

I thought the drying period was 60 days?


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Drying period is 60 days. No more, no less.


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

ghostbuster said:


> Did anyone hear about the new world record shot in iowa, i seen the pics it is a monster but idk if it is the state or world record


Please believe me, as of right now there is no new world record buck coming out. I know this as being positive and coming from soarces that would know.

That doesnt mean that one cannot still be taken, my point being is that it hasnt happened yet.

The Iowa buck you are most likely refering to is a confirmed high fence buck and will not be recognized as a world record or even a record book deer for that matter.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

no i'm just saying someone told me someone shot a new world record but i think it is state and it is from iowa


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

There was a buck that officially scored 221 7/8 as a non-typical here in sask. It has been x-rayed and dried officially. This isn't a story about some guy that knows a guy that saw the deer. It is for real. :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

B-e-a-utiful specimen and lovin the picture in the snow! :beer:


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Awesome buck !

I am sure ghostbuster heard thru the grapevine about the buck that was in emails from last year that are once again traveling thru the cyber space world that was shot in Iowa in a high fence.

Word of advice always either check other forums such as archerytalk.com or look under this link, they will get the truth out.

http://www.boone-crockett.org/news/trop ... ?area=news


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I just got the pictures of the Iowa buck and its a monster. The email says it scored grossed 235 and net 223 typical.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

FlashBoomSplash Thats the one someone emailed it to me


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

Here it is


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

ghostbuster said:


> Here it is


It was killed last year in a high fence.

No world record!


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Thats the one I got too. Why would you shoot an animal like that in a high fence. That is just hard to believe that some one would do that. :eyeroll:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Why would you shoot an animal like that in a high fence


They must think it adds character to shoot a farm animal. I don't see why this hasn't been outlawed. Only cowards hunt behind fences, the real world just eats those guys alive.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

well thats really stupid who does that 
its not even fun
people do stupid things these days

but my question why is it in boone and crocket


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

headshot said:


> There was a buck that officially scored 221 7/8 as a non-typical here in sask. It has been x-rayed and dried officially. This isn't a story about some guy that knows a guy that saw the deer. It is for real. :beer:


I saw this deer at the SWF horn show. It hasn't been officially dried as that takes 60 days for Boone and Crockett. It is a great deer, and it green scored 221 7/8 gross and netted 214 6/8 Non-Typical. It was shot on the second last day and they got it on film to.


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

ghostbuster said:


> well thats really stupid who does that
> its not even fun
> people do stupid things these days
> 
> but my question why is it in boone and crocket


\
It says that probably because it was scored using their system, not meaning it is being counted by them as a eligable deer.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> I saw this deer at the SWF horn show


I was emailed the pic and it said it was Öfficial. What's the story? All I heard was it was killed in Sask and the score.


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I guess by Official they would have meant the score for Henry Kelsey, the Sask. record book. I`m not sure where it was shot or anything I didn`t talk to the guy much who shot it but I do know Hunting Canada and Beyond(tv show)got it on film.


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

That deer can certainly be 212 inches, but its not 212 net typical inches. And at 212 inches it would still be far from a world record nontypical.

Really nice deer, but not the new record we all hope for.


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

dc240nt said:


> That deer can certainly be 212 inches, but its not 212 net typical inches. And at 212 inches it would still be far from a world record nontypical.
> 
> Really nice deer, but not the new record we all hope for.


Headshot didn't say anything about a world record, he was just stating it was a nice deer. Not high fence but a legitimate good deer from fair chase conditions. It netted 214 non-typical(green score), not 212 typical. It had a 184 net typical frame with alot of junk on the bases.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

AND shot with a smoke pole. Well kinda, a new inline I believe. Still better then a 800 yard shot at dusk. If you guys know what I mean. he actaully had to hunt it!!


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

but still u don't shot a deer in a high fence
they have no chance of living then


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Headshot didn't say anything about a world record


Thank you. :withstupid:


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Didnt mean to ruffle any feathers. We were talking about a new world record from some where and this picture of a 212 non typical shows up. Seemed kinda confusing to me so I said what was on my mind and it was fact.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Didnt mean to ruffle any feathers. We were talking about a new world record from some where and this picture of a 212 non typical shows up. Seemed kinda confusing to me so I said what was on my mind and it was fact.


No prob. :lol: The post needed a pic of a real deer not some imaginary story of a deer that was killed last year in a farm. You got any pics of some big guys dc240?


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

No prob. :lol: The post needed a pic of a real deer not some imaginary story of a deer that was killed last year in a farm. You got any pics of some big guys dc240?[/quote]

Yea, theres a few laying around here. I have over 1000 pics of B&C deer from all over NA. So yea, I could keep you entertained for awhile.


----------

